# K&N air filters



## Matt L. (Feb 4, 2008)

Anybody got the K&N filter kit on there 5.9 cummins. Filter ,box and pipe kit.If so did you notice better mileage? 
Tried a search, but im not seeing my exact topic. 
Thanks


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

I am running a K&N with straight piped exhaust and Superchips tunner, I am not sure I got any better MPG but it definetly helped with EGT dropped them about 100*F. With 4:10 rear I average about 17-18mpg around town and 21-22 highway empty.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

I run one on my 01' but it is highly modded at this point, my brother has a 99' and he put a Green brand filter on his and got 1-2MPG and then added a Quadzillia max millage box and gained another 2-3MPG, over all I was impressed with the green filter although it did not come with a tube like the K&N kit ,it just uses the stock air box tube. As explained by Green they saw no noticeable difference in gains with a different tube.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Do some research on it, I've heard of guys pulling high boost #'s sucking pieces of the gauze into the turbo. I have been looking at putting the big paper element into mine, it's discussed on most of the Cummins forums commonly called the BHAF mod.


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 4, 2008)

Im going to hold off for now. hearing more negative than positive. 
Thanks.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Matt L.;584807 said:


> Anybody got the K&N filter kit on there 5.9 cummins. Filter ,box and pipe kit.If so did you notice better mileage?
> Tried a search, but im not seeing my exact topic.
> Thanks


The only negative to the K+N is that some people say it doesn't filter as well as some other filters. It is not going to get sucked into your turbo.

Personally, I would get the DPP Cool Hose and cut a 4 inch hole in the bottom of your stock box and run some 4" tubing (tubeing?) down about a 18". The DPP hose will get you some good turbo whistle and reduce your EGT's. The stock box mod will also help free up some more cool air. Just get a drop in Amsoil or AFE filter.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

mike6256;584892 said:


> I am running a K&N with straight piped exhaust and Superchips tunner, I am not sure I got any better MPG but it definetly helped with EGT dropped them about 100*F. With 4:10 rear I average about 17-18mpg around town and 21-22 highway empty.


What year is that truck? I have a 2004.5 with 4.10's and can barely get 15 mpg's. Are you taking your overhead readings as truth or hand calculating your numbers?


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree with JDiepstra about the hand calculating and I have never heard of sucking filter material through the turbo.


----------



## Troybaseball21 (Nov 3, 2006)

I can tell a difference. You hear it sucking more air in, lowered my egt's, and gave it a few more ponies. I have a k&N in all of my vehicles, and thats because its cheaper and better then buying multiple foam, or paper filters. Plus the turbo sounds better.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i would recommend the bhaf. all you do is go to napa ask for a 2790 air filter and it fits right into your tube comming off the turbo. you can look online for a heat shield diagram to keep the hot air off your intake. its an easy mod and only costs 60 bucks:salute: im not sure how this works with the 3rd gen dodges but 2 gen youll be set


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

the problem lies with these oiled filters. the may get over oiled or whatever. i have 1st hand experience with putting a K&N of a 01 CTD and after I pulled off the intake tube to check the turbo. It was black. you could letteraly take your finger and wipe it on the ring around the blades and come out with a black fintgr tip.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

JDiepstra;589863 said:


> What year is that truck? I have a 2004.5 with 4.10's and can barely get 15 mpg's. Are you taking your overhead readings as truth or hand calculating your numbers?


Its a 2002 and its hand calculated. Highway I mostly use the cruise and in town ease into the throttle and I have no problem with 17mpg. If you drive it like you stole it you end up paying


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

TEX;594323 said:


> the problem lies with these oiled filters. the may get over oiled or whatever. i have 1st hand experience with putting a K&N of a 01 CTD and after I pulled off the intake tube to check the turbo. It was black. you could letteraly take your finger and wipe it on the ring around the blades and come out with a black fintgr tip.


I have noticed this using the stock mopar replacement filters. I just thought that maybe it was some kind of exhaust gas getting into the air intake. Hmmm....


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

TEX;594323 said:


> the problem lies with these oiled filters. the may get over oiled or whatever. i have 1st hand experience with putting a K&N of a 01 CTD and after I pulled off the intake tube to check the turbo. It was black. you could letteraly take your finger and wipe it on the ring around the blades and come out with a black fintgr tip.


I would imagine that truck had another problem that was causing this.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

JDiepstra;596333 said:


> I would imagine that truck had another problem that was causing this.


it wasnt like that before i put the K&N in, and the truck only has 7000 miles yes thats right 7K miles on an 01. its a brush truck and dosent go far.

and what other than an airfilter on the truck could cause that? there is nothing but a tube and filter pre turbo. so how could any other problem on the truck cause that?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

How about an improperly installed filter or Cool Blue Hose?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

JDiepstra;596783 said:


> How about an improperly installed filter or Cool Blue Hose?


im not talkin about my 06 with the cool hose i am talkin about an 01 with factory everything. (FYI they dont make a cool hose for a 2001)

and how can you improperly put in a square filter in a stock air box?

jees buddy next time just come out and call me an idiot!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

TEX;597023 said:


> im not talkin about my 06 with the cool hose i am talkin about an 01 with factory everything. (FYI they dont make a cool hose for a 2001)
> 
> and how can you improperly put in a square filter in a stock air box?
> 
> jees buddy next time just come out and call me an idiot!


OK you got me. I'm not callin you an idiot, I just don't wanna have to buy that the oil/dirt came off your filter.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

all im sayin is that the truck dosent even have 8000 miles on it and it wasnt like that before i put in the K&N filter and it was when i took it off.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

You're probably right then. Was the filter over oiled?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

the filter was brand new out of the box. so if it was the K&N did it themselvs


----------

